# The Polo GTI and Anniversary Golf



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

These are just after pics, I don't tend to take "Through the stages" photos of my own cars now.

The Polo got MOTd at the start of the month so I gave it a decent clean - also for the "for sale" photos in a couple of weeks. Didn't spend too long on it - AF Ultra Glaze, Angelwax Corona and Obsession Wax Nero on trim & tyres.











The photos of Boris were taken back in August just before VW Festival so I can't remember what was used


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice pair of VW's :thumb:


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Very impressive. Love the Polo GTI. Split rims are fantastic


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, both look stunning :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 
The wheels on the Polo were new in April, it had the wrong wheels on & I wasn't keen on them (turns out they were quite rare so paid for the new tyres when I sold them lol)
I put new GTI badges and grill trim on because they'd faded, and both cars got a stubby aerial from the later Polo so they look less like dodgems 

Haven't had to do much to the Anniversary except get the wheels refurbed the other year. Credit to the bloke who I bought him from - I still send him updates from time to time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wouldn't mind the gti as a daily so I can take mine to proper track spec :lol:

It's a lovey example


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love that 25th Anniversary, looks in such great condition!!!:argie:

Polo GTi not bad for a daily driver!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Top job


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Natalie , both look real nice :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Wouldn't mind the gti as a daily so I can take mine to proper track spec :lol:
> 
> It's a lovey example


You can buy her if you want lol



scoobyboy1 said:


> Love that 25th Anniversary, looks in such great condition!!!:argie:
> 
> Polo GTi not bad for a daily driver!!!:thumb:


Thanks  I took the Anni to work a couple of months ago & parked next to a brand new car... He looked better :argie: neither are perfect by any means but for their ages they look pretty good.



Kenan said:


> Top job





Demetri said:


> Great work Natalie , both look real nice :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

two very nice looking vw there


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, polo looks very slick.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just dropped the Polo off at her new owners this afternoon.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

have you another purchase in mind to replace the polo ?


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great work, both look lovely!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Pinky said:


> have you another purchase in mind to replace the polo ?


I have a new Polo ordered  arrived in Grimsby on Wednesday so it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool is it the GTI version and wot colour ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Pinky said:


> Cool is it the GTI version and wot colour ?


Yup GTI it's black pearl metallic


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice betting you cant wait to get your hands on it .
Wot are you going to do it with ? Polish / wax etc .


----------

